# 5 Week Fat Blast



## jstar (Oct 22, 2002)

I???ve decided to do a short cutting diet for the next 5 weeks before I switch over to a gain cycle. I am competing for the first time next May in a figure comp. I am very excited about it!!! I think a lot of people will say I should just try to gain as much as possible now and cut later but I thought it would be more 
beneficial for me to try to get a little leaner first. From experience I know that if I eat over maintenance and lift that I can gain muscle (and fat) pretty fast. I have approx. 29 weeks in total so I thought I would cut for 5, gain for 12 then phase into my pre-contest diet.

Stats:
Female
26 y.o.
5???8???
133.5 lb
bf% =?
Waist = 29.25 
Hips = 37.75
Biceps = 11???

Now, for  my cutting diet. It???s based on the Beverly June diet of the month. I will be eating low carbs 5 days a week with a 
bi-weekly carb-up meal added to the end of the day twice a week. I started yesterday so my carb-up days will be Thursdays and Sundays. My intake the other days will be roughly 
1400 cal 
carbs:30g
Pro: 170g
Fat:70g

The carb-up meal will be: 1 cp oats, 6 oz. Sweet potato, 
4 oz. Banana, 1 cup broccoli and 1 TBL. Nat. PB.

Those days my cals will be apprx. 
2100 
c:165g
p:190g
f: 80g
(so the average is about 1600 kcal for the week).

Training:
Cardio = 5 X 30 minutes
Weights = I???m looking for a change of pace from my current routine so I will probably be mixing it up here, trying different things. I will hit each body part once a week and probably will train a total of 5-6 days a week.. One day will be just abs, calves, forearms and maybe catching up on a body part that I didn???t feel was hit hard enough during the week. My only concern is intensity and form. I won???t be too concerned if the weights don???t go up right now (but of course that will matter when I get to the gain phase!!) 

Let???s get started!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

Good luck!

Are there any links to this Beverly thing? I've heard about it on many occasions.

That diet looks pretty much like standard NHE.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Good luck Jstar!

Haven't seen you around here for a while and glad you decided to compete!  Maybe I can come see you!


----------



## jstar (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Chicken Daddy. The link is: www.bodybuildingworld.com and it's under the monthly diets/June. What is NHE?

Lina - Hey girl! Nice to hear from you. I've been around just not posting much. Did you ever get to go see a show? I recently saw the ANBC one down the Cape. It was pretty cool. I only stayed for the routines but that took 2 hrs itself. In the grandmasters there were a few guys in their 70's and one of them did his posing routine to 'Bad to the Bone'. It was hilarious! If you really want to see my show I will give you all the info once it has been determined. I'll let ya know.


----------



## jstar (Oct 23, 2002)

10/22:

M1 - 2 sc. Ultra Size & 1 tsp. flax
M2 - 2 chicken breasts
M3 - 4 sc. Whey & 1 tsp. saffl.
M4 - eggbtrs & 2 ff cheese
M5 - 2 U.Size & 1 TBL. Flax

cal:1210
c=42
p=168
f=49.4

Chest/Forearms + 30 cardio (elliptical)

10/23:

M1 - 2 U.Size & 1 TBL. flax
M2 - 2 chicken breasts
M3 - egg prot. shake 
M4 - 10 soy meatballs
M5 - 2 U.Size & 1TBL. Flax

c:1407
c:36
p:173.3
f: 61.7

Back/Traps & 30 cardio

I went food shopping last night got some ground chicken BOGO free and ground turkey. Tonight I am off from the gym so I can catch up on some cooking. 

Hope everyone's having a good one! It's snowing here!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

jstar, puleez pm me with the contest info! I would definitely love to try to be there! No I just got to see a local show,pretty low caliber but still inspiring!

Did you get your diet from the Beverly faxback diet?  

You have to keep in mind that their diet is based on you taking the Liver pills as well their Mass Amino which have cals in them... 

Are you taking those pills?

Your cals seem awfully low for your height.  When I was following their program I was averaging about 1500-1600 and way shorter than you...


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Lina, 

I will definitely PM you this weekend with all the details (that I knowof). I write in my journal at work all the time (like now) so I have to be quick and discreet about it. 

The diet is actually from their site (the link is in an earlier post). I am not taking anything from Bev other than Ultra Size (which is delicious!). I plan to contact them for a fax-back diet after this cut is over. 

I read some of your journal and I know you were taking the Ultra 40s and Mass Aminos...do they make a difference in your opinion?

As for my cals, you might be right. I was just trying to follow the guidelines of the diet though..10-15 X bw in cals. It averages out to 1600 for the week. I will stick with this for now but if I am dropping too fast I will bump it up. Thx  

To recap:

Wednesday 10/23 
 

Was okay I guess. It was a planned day off from the gym. I was still sore in my back from the previous days workout so it was all good.  I went out with a friend after work which was fun. We got something to eat and I had a honey mustard chicken salad with cheese on it. Today I stayed with the low carbs but I did, however, only get in 4 meals instead of 5..got to plan better.

Thursday 10/24:
 
Was hungry all day (too bad we don't have a smilie for that!!) But since it was carb-up day I just stuck it out and it was sooo worth it!!! 

M1: 2 U.Size + 1 TBL. Flax; eggbtr + ff cheese
M2: 2 small grilled chk. breasts 
M3: 8 (zesty!) soy meatballs
M4: 4 scoops Just-Whey (preworkout)
M5: carb-up:

3.5 oz. sweet potato (after cooking)
1 cup broccoli
1 sl. ff cheese
____________

1 cup oats
5.5 oz. banana (hence the dancing banana)
1 TBL. PB

I kind of made it into two meals combined, one right after the other. The sweet potato messed me up because I didn't measure it before cooking - except in the store when I bought it - and it was a bit over 6 oz. then I cook it and it shrinks so I ate a 5.5 oz banana instead of 4 oz. Hope that was okay.

cal: 2121
c: 184
p: 188
f:  77

Workout: Shoulders, Triceps + 30 cardio


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2002)

Friday, October 25th

Yes!!! It's Friday and payday and the weekend is here! Yeah!

Today I was hungry before all my meals:

M1 - 2 Ultra Size + 1 TBL. Flax
M2 - 2 chk. breasts + 1 cup broccoli
M3 - 6 oz turkey + 2 sl. ff cheese
M4 - 1/3 cup almonds and 5 sl. ff cheese

I just had meal 4, feel less hungry now but I think I was hungry because M2 + M3 didn't have enough fat in them. Meal 5 will be eaten out at a restaurant; prolly plain garden salad with chicken and oil or balsamic dressing. I will be doing my workout shortly. Just 30 minutes of cardio.


----------



## lina (Oct 25, 2002)

Yeah, I did think the Ultra and Mass Amino did make a difference but now I'm tired of taking 6 pills per meal...horse pills too!

Get the faxback diet, it's worth it just to have a guideline.... but yes, do monitor yourself if you are loosing too much muscle... and make sure you are going in the right direction..!!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 29, 2002)

*Change of Plans*

I screwed up!!! 

The low-carb diet made me feel so weak and tired and foggy in the head. I ended up with massive carbs cravings and went to my parents house on Saturday and well....I def had no energy to even think about doing my planned leg workout so I went there and had protein/fat meals no carbs but I was still starving. It was like my body was going to refuse to do anything until I had some carbs. Well my cravings were so bad and I caved big time. I am embarassed to even say how much and the types of awful things I ate but I've forgiven myself now and I am over it. The good news is that I got right back on track the next day. 

I decided that I am far enough out (27 wks give or take )from the show and I WANT MUSCLE!!!

It was ill-conceived of me to try to cut at this time when I will have plenty of time for that later. I am going to now concentrate on:

1) EATING 
2) LIFTING
3) RESTING

Those are my plans for the next 3 mos. 

Mentioned above I missed my Leg workout Saturday. Here is my Shoulder/Abs workout from Sunday and my Leg w.o. from yesterday which I made up for (I am sore today!) 

SUNDAY 10/27/02:

Diet:
1- 2 Ultra Size & 1 TBL Flax
2 - postwo: 4 Mass Maker
3 - 1 ezekiel tortilla, ff cheese, 3 oz turkey
4 - 1 ez. tortilla, 3 ff cheese
5 - 2 oz turkey, 1/4 cup almonds
6 - 1 ez., 3 ff cheese

1775
c: 160 
p: 161 
f: 50.6 

*Workout: Shoulders & Abs* 

SEATED OVERHEAD PRESS (Rest:1 1/2 Min)
          15/20
          8/30
          7/30
          5/30 + 2/30 (rest pause)

SINGLE DB PRESSES (Rest: 1 Min)
          12/15
          6/20
          5/20 + 4/20 (rest pause)
          6/20

UPRIGHT ROWS ( Rest: 1 1/2 Min)
          12/40
           6/50
           5/50
           6/50

LATERAL RAISE ( Rest: 1 Min)
          10/8 (Together)+ 5R+4L (singles)
          4T/10 + 5 each
          4T/10 + 5 each
          4T/10 + 5 each

WEIGHTED CABLE CRUNCHES
12/80
12/90
12/100
 ** need to go heavier next time

HANGING LEG LIFTS
12
12
9

Monday, October 28, 2002

Diet:
1 - 1/2 cp. oats, 3 whey
2 - 2 whey, 10 almonds
3 - tortilla & 6.5 oz turkey
4 - 1 Whey, 10 almonds
5 - post wo = 4 Mass Maker
6 - tortilla, 3 ff cheese
7 - 2 carbolite, 6 almonds

1850
c: 154
p: 224
f: 40

*Workout: Legs* 


SQUATS: (Rest: 2 Min)
       15/40
       12/50
       10/60
        6/70
        6/70

LEG PRESS: (Rest: 2 Min)
       10/110
       10/140
       4+6/150 
       6+4/150
       5+5/150 

For Leg Presses I always try to get 10 reps. I do as many as I can on my own then assist myself on the last few to make "10." For example, on the last set I did 5 complete reps at 150 on my own then did 5 more with my hands on my thighs for assistance. Anyone looking for intensity should try this. I guarantee you'll like the results! 

LUNGES WITH DOUBLE STEP: (Rest: 1 1/2 Mins)
      8 reps each side/30 lbs. x 3 sets

LYING LEG CURL ( Rest: 1 1/2 Min)
      9/55
      5/60

LEG EXTENSION (BREAKDOWN SETS)(Rest: 1 1/2 Min)
      4/50 + 4/40
      4/50 + 4/40

SEATED CALF RAISES (Rest: 30 Sec)
      12/75
      6/85
      6/85
      6/85
      8/85

I feel I am on a better track now and will make adjustments as I go. Hopefully I will be able to do this!


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2002)

I really want to change the title of my journal but I don't know how!   :duh: 

If anyone can help pls advise!!!

Tuesday, October 29, 2002

Legs very sore, achy! I love it, ha ha! Yes I know I am disturbed, right? Well today  was a good one. Left work early because I had a follow-up appt. with the oral surgeon from having my wisdom teeth out last week. I am glad that is over with.. I had to eat nothing but Jello Pudding and yogurt for a couple days.  But I can???t complain, I actually recovered pretty quickly, didn???t even have to use my painkillers.  Everything was fine today but he said that the food is getting caught in the holes so he gave me a little plastic squirter thingy to get the food out after meals.

Onto more interesting things???had a great wo and diet is going well too:

Diet:

1-	½ cp oats, 2 whey, eggbeater, ketchip
2-	ez. Tortilla & 5 oz. Turkey
3-	3 lite ww bread, 5.5 oz ground turkey
4-	Post wo= 4 sc. Mass Maker & Glut.
5-	2 tortillas and 3 ff cheese
6-	1 sc. Carbolite & 1 srv. Almonds

Hmm I thought I brought my notebook to work with me but I guess not. I am doing this from memory. 
It was about 2200 cals..will update the exact #s later.  I am going to try to gain between .5 ??? 1 lb per week from now til the end of January.

Update:
2244
c: 234
p: 220
f: 33

Workout: Chest/Triceps

Incline DB Press:
15/20 (warm-up)
10/25
2/30
2/30
8/25

Flat DB Press:
5/30
9/25
9/25
8/25
8/25

 DB Fly:
15/15
8/20
8/20

(Assisted) Dips:
3/ 16 lbs assisted X 2 sets

I really want to be able to dip by bw for reps???I remember when I was only doing less than half my bw a few yrs ago now I am almost able to do my entire bw 

Tricep Pressdowns  (with straight bar)
Breakdown Sets:
5 sets = 9/80 + 8/70 + 7/60

Tricep DB Extensions
11 each side/ 8 lbs
4 + 4 ast. Ea. Side/ 10 lbs
4 + 4 ast. Ez. Side/ 10 lbs.

Weighted Cable Crunches:
12/110 X 2 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Change of Plans*



> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I screwed up!!!
> 
> The low-carb diet made me feel so weak and tired and foggy in the head. I ended up with massive carbs cravings and went to my parents house on Saturday and well
> ...



Probably because your fat is not high enough! Next time...try to 10-15 gram per meal.

...and where the hell do ya get ezekiel tortillas??? I would kill! (don't tell DP though  ) ....are they good?


----------



## jstar (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi W8lifter!
Yep my  fat was too low but I think so were my overall calories.  I think it was too drastic of a change for me and that when it comes time for me to diet for the comp that I might try it again, only with more cals and fats on the low carb days. I???ll have to wait and see. I am sure over the next few months that I will learn even more about how my body reacts to certain things.

Ezekiel tortillas are wonderful mmmm. I get them at the Health Food store in the frozen section. They have to be refrigerated because they are made of  sprouts and no flour. I know that sounds unappetizing but they are really good. I also sometime buy the Ezekiel bread in sesame or raisin..both are excellent. I am sure DP will allow it if you are not precomp.  It was recommended to me by an ex-World Natural BB Female Champion so hey it must be okay, right?


----------



## jstar (Oct 31, 2002)

October 30, 2002: 

Today was a rest day. 

Diet:

M1:1 ez. Tortilla,½ cp oats, 2 sc. whey
M2:1.5 sc. whey, 5 almonds
M3:½ cp brown rice, grill chicken, 1 sv. Oyster crackers
M4:9 zesty soy meatballs
Rest of day: 2 tortillas, 2 eng. Muffins, 6 sv. Oyster crackers

2375
c: 289
p: 158
f: 62

Should have had more protein last night with those carbs???

October 31, 2002:

Diet:
M1:1 cp oats, 2 scoops whey
M2:1.5 scoops Ultra Size
M3:4 oz. Ground tky. & ½ cp. Brown rice
M4: ez. Tortilla & 3.5 oz. Turkey 
----Workout-----
M5:4 scoops Mass Maker
M6:1 ez. tortilla & 4 oz turkey
M7: 1 ez. tortilla & 1 sv. almonds

2130
c = 228.5
p = 181.5
f = 48.5

Workout: Back, Biceps, Forearms:

Wide Grip Chins - assisted
12/Lvl 14 
10/ Lvl 12
7/ Lvl 10
6/ Lvl 10

BB Bent Rows
10/60
9/60
8/60
7/60

One Arm Row
8R,6L/30
6each/30
6each/30

Seated Cable Row - narrow grip
3/60 + 2/50 dropset
8/50
7/50

Alt Inc DB Bicep Curl
12/10
12/12
6t + 2s/15
6t+1s+1s/15
4t+1s+1s/15

Hammer DB Curls
12e/10
6e/12
4e/12 + 11 assisted (great pump )

Reverse Curls
4/40
4/40
9/30

FYI:
     e = each (as in each arm)
     t = together
     s = single


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I am sure DP will allow it if you are not precomp.



No....he won't, LOL


----------



## jstar (Oct 31, 2002)

> No....he won't, LOL



Why not? Isn't it a clean carb? No flour/sugar like real bread?

(If you can't find it I will have to send some your way without DP knowing.  )


----------



## jstar (Oct 31, 2002)

My Mass Gain Routine

S Shoulders/Traps/Abs
M
T Chest/Triceps
W	
T Back/Biceps/Forearms
F 	
S Legs/Calves

No cardio at the moment. I probably will add it back in and keep it to a bare minimum just so I don???t feel all of breath when I start again.  The split below does not include warm-up sets. Typically I do 1 warm-up set per muscle group at 12 reps.

Shoulders/Traps/Abs:

Seated Machine Press 4 x 6-10
Seated DB 1 Arm Press 4 x 6-10
Upright BB Row 4 x 6-8
DB Lateral Raises 3 x 8-10
Weighted Cable Crunch 3 x 12
Hanging Leg Lift 3 x 12

Chest/Triceps:
Incline DB Press 4 x 6-8
DB Press 5 x 6-8
DB Fly 3 x 8-12
Dips 1-2 sets 
Tricep Pressdown (straight bar)  5 triple dropsets
Tricep DB Extension 3 sets 4-5 reps + 3-5 more reps assisted

Back/Biceps/Forearms:
Wide Grip Chins (Assisted) 3 to 4 x 6-12
Bentover  BB Rows 4 x 6-8
One Arm Rows 3 x 8-10
Seated Cable Rows (Narrow Grip) 2-3 x 6-10
Alt. DB Bicep Curls 4  x 6-10
DB Hammer Curls 2-3 x 6-10
Reverse Curls 2 x 10-12

Legs
Squats 4 x  6-10
Leg Press 5 x 10 
DB Lunges w/ steps 3 x 10-12
Lying Leg Curl 2-3 x  6-12
Leg Extensions 2-3 x 5  reps  plus dropset for 2-3 more reps
Seated Calf Raise 5 x 12

Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 31, 2002)

I smell something!    (smells like sugar plums)


DP


----------



## jstar (Nov 1, 2002)

"I smell something!   (smells like sugar plums)"

Hi Dr. Pain, Keepin' tabs I see  Please feel free to critique anything I eat, the more I know what is good the better off I will be anyways


----------



## jstar (Nov 1, 2002)

November 1, 2002

M1 - 1 cup oats & 2 sc. whey
M2 - 2 sc. Ultra Size
M3 - 1/2 cp brown rice & 
     2 Banquet grilled chicken breasts
M4 - 3 sc. whey & 5 almonds
M5 - 3 mini tortillas,1 ff cheese, 
     3 sv.oyster crackers 
....so far

Off day again, legs tomorrow 

Edited: that was it for food. Again, I don't have my nb right now but its about 1950 cals.

Update:
1955
c = 228
p = 172
f = 40.5

*November 2, 2002* :

My knees are kind of bugging me today so I decided to switch my Sat & Sun w.o.s and do shoulders today and legs tomorrow. I ran outta Mass Maker and my order hasn't arrived yet so dunno what to have post wo until it gets here. 

Diet:
1 - 
    1 cup 2% milk
    1.5 cups Wheaties

2 - 
    1 cp oats 
    2 scoops whey

3 - 
    mini tortilla
    4 ff cheese
    1 TBL PB

4 - 
    1 TBL PB 
    1 sl ff cheese
    1.5 graham crackers

5 - Postworkout meal:
    1/2 cp 1% milk
    1/6 cp oats
    2 whey

6 - Dinner at restaurant:
    salad with vinagrette
    baked potato ( ate abour 3-4 oz of it)
    6.5 oz grilled chicken cooked in wine, veggies

totals (**does not include M6)
1475
c = 170
p = 100  should be more!
f = 32

The main course was huge. I only ate one of the chicken breasts and took the other one home with me. I weighed it on my food scale at 6.5 oz so the other one must have been about the same.

*Shoulders/Abs:* 

Seated Machine Presses: 
12/25
9/30
9/30
8.5/30 + 3/20 (drop)

Single Arm DB Presses:
10each/15
7e/20
6e/20
7e/20

Upright Rows (ez bar):
8/50 (wide grip)
7/50 (wide grip)
8/50 (close grip)
8/50 (close grip)

*note: I feel it more in the delts when I do a closer grip so that is what I am going to do going forward

DB Laterals:
6Together/10 + 5single/10 + 12single/5
6T/10 + 4s/10 + 3s/10 + 8s/5
6T/10 + 2s/10 + 2s/10 + 8R,13L/5
6T/10 + 2s/10 + 12e/5

*note: concentrate on top half of movement, don't come all the way back to the starting position. When I did this I noticed a it was harder and felt in in the delts instead of the upper back or triceps like usual. 

DB Shrugs:
2 x 15/30

Abs:
Weighted Cable Crunches:
12/110
9/120
9/120

Hanging Leg Lifts:
3 x 12


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi j!

How are things?

Glad you are back on track!  The same thing happened to me 8 weeks ago , (too few cals + with too few carbs = disaster).  

If you want muscle, bulking up does sound like a better plan!


----------



## jstar (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey Lina!

Things are going pretty good (or in our language "wicked" good ) , thanks for asking. I just completed my first week on my mass gaining phase, and weighed in 1.5 less than a week ago. That could only happen to me though  So I think I will be bumping up those cals again this coming week so that I gain a little. I am also using a tape measure to measure my waist, hips, and biceps to see if things are heading in the right direction. Right now it's all trial and error until I can get into my groove. 

Are you still cutting? Howaya doing?


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey j!

Where have you been?

I'm still cutting, actually just started and just finished a bulk.  

Sounds like things are going good with you!!!  

This is the site of the bb show I went to see... apparently they had a show in fitness too in Oct....
http://www.nabfusa.com/2001/default2.cfm  They will have a show on Nov 16...but it doesn't give details


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Lina! 

I'm here, haven't been able to get online though so I am slacking with my posting. I will definitely be catching up on it soon. I keep my diet and training in a separate notebook so I just have to remember to bring it with me so I can post!

Let me know if you find out about a Fitness show. I just looked on the link and they have something called "Lady Fitness." When you click on the INFO link it says Lady Fitness Modeling...not sure if they actually do routines. Anyways I do know for sure that my show has a fitness round if you really want to see one. We'll just have to wait unitl May I guess  

Quick update on my training/diet:


*Week 1: 10/27 - 11/2* 

Lost 1.5 lbs  so upped the carbs and kcals for week 2. (Still doing no cardio) My strength has increased this week as compared to last week and I am noticing more density in my quads, hams, and even my upper body, surprise, surprise for me  My next weigh-in/measurement day is 11/10 am so we'll see if I am on track after all. For the most part I think I am although I am not sure I am recovering enough from the split I am doing (talking shoulders here) so some adjusting may be in order.


----------



## jstar (Nov 7, 2002)

Update for Week 2 :
                Cal	Carb	Pro	Fat	
Sun 11/3: 2645	434	148	27.5
Mon 11/4: 2426 	298	220	35
Tue: 11/5: 2660	397	188	30
Wed:11/6 2496	347	169	46

Averaging 2550 so far which is more than I am used to so I should gain.

Monday, November 4, 2002
Legs 

Leg Press (2 min rest)
15/110
10/150*
10/150*
10/150*
10/150*

*Yeah! Strength went up! Made all 10 reps on all 4 sets without assisting myself.

Squats: (2 min rest)
9/60 X 4 sets

Lying Leg Curls: (2 min rest)
8/60*
8/60*
6/60 + 4/30

*strength is up. Only got 5 reps last time!

Leg Extensions: (2 min rest)
8/50* + 3/40
8/50* + 3/40
8/50* + 4/40

*increased reps from 5 to 8

Seated Calf Raise: (45 sec rest)
12/85
8/85
12/85
12/85
8/85
*increased reps here. Wasn???t able to get 12 good ones last week.

Tuesday, November 5, 2002
Chest/Triceps

Incline DB BP: (2 min rest)
11/25
3/30
5/30
5/30

Flat DB BP: (2 min rest)
3/30
10/25
10/25
12/20

Dips: (2 min rest)
*6/16 lbs assist X 2

*only did 3 reps last week. This time the reps were nice and clean, no cheating.

Triceps Machine (change-up exercise from my split) (1 min rest)
12/20
3/30 + 6/20 + 20/10
3/30 + 10/20 + 20/10
Sore immediately afterwards which affected my pressdowns

Triceps Pressdowns (short straight bar): (1 min rest)
2/90 + 5/80 + 4/70 + 6/60 + 6/50
4/80 + 4/70 + 4/60 + 8/50
20/50
12/60

Wednesday, November 6, 2002: off


----------



## lina (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi J!

Awesome workouts! You are very strong!!!

Looks like you are eating much more cals than before and still dropping!Wow, sounds like your metabolism is revved up! 

I did my leg curl yesterday at the end of my Leg routine as you suggested and I did much better.. I think my legs were more warmed up and I did better...also, I was giving myself mental peptalks the whole time..


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Lina! That's great news about your leg workout! Sometimes just changing the order of the exercises around makes a big difference. When you were doing the isolation exercises before your compound movements you were pre-exhausting your  muscles which means you won???t be as strong on the leg press/squats as you would have been had you done them first. Keep it up girl!


----------



## lina (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks J!!

You are the best!! Great inspiration!!!

Can't wait to see you compete!!!

Any pics we can look at now?  hehe... I'm sure the guys would love that too!!!  Once you post your pics... the vultures will be coming in here....hehe


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2002)

*Thursday, November 7, 2002* 

*Diet* :
M1: 
1 cup oatmeal
2 scoops whey

M2:
5 almonds
1 scoop carbolite

M3: 
4 mini -breadsticks
1 ezekiel tortilla
2 Banquet Grilled Chicken Breasts

M4: 
4 0z. turkey

(workout)

M5: 
4 Scoops Mass Maker with Glutamine

M6:
1 mini (white) tortilla

M7:
4 Everything Bagels  I have been eating these all week. Thankfully I only have one left at home then I am cutting myself off! Sheesh!!!

2700
c: 394 (58%)
p: 199 (29%)
f: 39.25 (13%)

My macros suck!!! I am going to change them from now on to c: 40-45%, protein: 35%+ and fat: 15-20% cals seem okay though but my meals are definitely getting unbalanced here. Time to tighten it up!


*Workout* :

Back, Biceps, & Forearms:

*Assisted Wide Grip Chins: (2 min rest)
12/ 72 lbs. assisted
10/60 lbs. assisted
6/54 lbs. assisted
6/54 lbs. assisted

*Increased weight

*Bent-over BB Rows: (2 min rest)
7/70
7/70
7/70
6/70

*Increased Weight

*One Arm DB Rows: (2 min)
8/30
8/30
8/30

*Increased by 2 reps/same weight
Note: Need to use better form on this one, keeping back straight. That is hard for me to do for some reason.

*Seated Cable Rows: (2 min)
6/60 + 3.5/50
10/50
10/50

*Increased reps 2-3

Alt. Inc. DB Curls: (1 min rest)
12/12
8+1+1/15
8+2+2/15
8/10

*2-4 more reps than last time. But have to loosen up shoulders to keep them out of it!

*DB Hammer Curls: (1 min rest)
7+5 ast./12
3+3/12
8T/12
6T/12

*2 more reps than last week

*Reverse Curls:
12/30
6/40
8/40

*Increased by 3 reps


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

How goes it?


----------

